# x / h pipe



## 6.0goat (Sep 27, 2007)

Could someone explain what is the difference between an x and an h pipe and what benefit do you gain by installing either one. From what I have researched on this forum, the x / h pipe removes the resonators? I'm thinking better flow and more sound? Thanks.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

What I gathered that the X-pipe has better scavageing than the H-pipe giving you alittle more horsepower. The x-pipe also has a more exotic sound and the h-pipe has a muscle car sound. And yes, it is put in place of the resonators on the 6.0 cars.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

gm4life said:


> What I gathered that the X-pipe has better scavageing than the H-pipe giving you alittle more horsepower. The x-pipe also has a more exotic sound and the h-pipe has a muscle car sound. And yes, it is put in place of the resonators on the 6.0 cars.


:agree


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2008)

X pipe gives the car a smoother feel, and has a hair more power

H pipe gives it a more aggressive sound, a bit more 'old school', but doesn't make quite as much power, but we're talking very small numbers.


----------



## silvergoat2k6 (Jul 4, 2006)

I just put a X-pipe on my GTO, and now it sounds...for a lack of a better word...Italian.

Most likely will be getting a H-pipe soon.


----------



## 6.0goat (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm still wondering exactly what an x / h pipe is and how it works...any techies out there??


----------



## journeysend (Jul 28, 2008)

silvergoat2k6 said:


> I just put a X-pipe on my GTO, and now it sounds...for a lack of a better word...Italian.
> 
> Most likely will be getting a H-pipe soon.


That's a good comparison- Italian. That is the term I was looking for to describe my car's sound( with x-pipe). It's different from other muscle car's exhaust note. I like it.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2008)

I should have some production H pipes for GTO's in 2-3 weeks


----------



## 6.0goat (Sep 27, 2007)

silvergoat2k6 said:


> I just put a X-pipe on my GTO, and now it sounds...for a lack of a better word...Italian.
> 
> Most likely will be getting a H-pipe soon.


Hmm, I've heard that before. I was a big motorcycle enthusiast for most of my life, Ducati ran in my veins until I had two kids and one on the way. I shifted to the muscle car world but having a mix of both would be nice....Nothing like the ripping exhaust note of a Ferrari!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I should have some production H pipes for GTO's in 2-3 weeks


For new ones? Or for the classics?? I might be interested in one.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2008)

Rukee said:


> For new ones? Or for the classics?? I might be interested in one.


Sorry, for the new ones, I would recommend Pypes Performance Exhaust - Home Page


----------



## 2006GTOLS2 (Sep 23, 2005)

6.0goat said:


> Nothing like the ripping exhaust note of a Ferrari!


Well, you aren't going to get that sound out of an LS2, no matter what you do. It's not a high-revving V-12. It is what it is.

X-Pipe: Slightly more "exotic" sound, more upper RPM horsepower.

H-Pipe: More of a "muscle car" sound, slightly more low-end torque, deeper tone.

Pick your poison.


----------



## v8newb (Jul 2, 2008)

good thing this question was posted. I was wondering the exact same thing. Is the resonator really all that restrictive. I love the sound of my axle back, will install headers and catless mids. I'm wondering if keeping the resonator is a bad idea.

where in the sound range does the stock resonator reduce sound? Time for some youtube research.


----------



## silvergoat2k6 (Jul 4, 2006)

I just swapped my X-pipe for a H-pipe, and I'm happy with it...now all I have to do is replace my mufflers to complete the deal.


----------



## 2006BlueGoat (Jun 3, 2008)

I'd really like to know when you have h-pipes available and the cost. Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2008)

Should be next week, 
We don't have pricing yet, but they will be added to the website next week.

We are also trying something very different with the 04, making a custom X pipe for it. Should be cool, but i will have more info next week.


----------



## Pontiac Tempest Cstm (Jun 18, 2008)

H pipe sounds so good.i put it in about 2 1/2 weeks ago.its awsome and yes it deffinatly helps out lower rpms lol. im not a big fan of the X pipe.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2008)

Older cars, H pipe rules, 

Newer cars, it's a toss up, some like the X and some like the H, i prefer the X, but think the H sounds better.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

What's the price of the H?


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

What about straight pipes?
How do they compare to the X & H?


----------



## Pontiac Tempest Cstm (Jun 18, 2008)

i think x/h is better then straight.if they give you horses over straight pipes with no cross over then i would think its better correct:confused??? they help balance the exhaust flow


----------



## 05 goathead (Sep 1, 2008)

hey everyone good day to you all , here's the diff in the h pipe and x pipe . both equalize the back pressure in the engine bein able to produce the extra hp with out workin any harder ,the hp diff is almost the same x-pipe producing maybe 1 or 2 more the biggest diff is the sound the h-pipe gives you a deeper sound old school muscle car and the x-pipe gives you a higher sound (euro v-8) x-pipe has constant flow with equalization on h-pipe has stagnent to equalize , So basicaly it's up to your taste insound both are verry effective and also increase fuel millage as well


----------



## RunnitHard (Sep 9, 2008)

So I have another question regarding the X-Pipe and H-Pipe, would there be any downsides to running both?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

RunnitHard said:


> So I have another question regarding the X-Pipe and H-Pipe, would there be any downsides to running both?


Don't think so. I saw a Corvette exhaust system in one of my mags that had two balance tubes, I can't remember was it a X and a H or two H's but it had two crossovers. I would like to hear the sound of it.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Down side? Cost. Weight. Redundancy.


----------



## RunnitHard (Sep 9, 2008)

Rukee said:


> Down side? Cost. Weight. Redundancy.


Well I've been playing around with putting in an X-Pipe then adding an H-pipe afterward. The xtra weight of an h-pipe will be insignificant. Will I see any gains, no.

My reasoning behind for doing this is for the sound. I'm just sort of trolling the net looking for help. Trying to put together a v6 exhaust that sounds good, which as most people know is almost impossible to do. So I want to try a few different things.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

RunnitHard said:


> Well I've been playing around with putting in an X-Pipe then adding an H-pipe afterward. The xtra weight of an h-pipe will be insignificant. Will I see any gains, no.
> 
> My reasoning behind for doing this is for the sound. I'm just sort of trolling the net looking for help. Trying to put together a v6 exhaust that sounds good, which as most people know is almost impossible to do. So I want to try a few different things.


Be sure to take videos of before and after so we can hear the difference! :cheers


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

Just had the resonator removed and "H" pipe fabricated in it's place. It was a well spent $125 complete. Love the sound and the extra low end ain't bad either. Should of done it 50,000 miles ago. Oh, well


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

Rukee said:


> Down side? Cost. Weight. Redundancy.





RunnitHard said:


> Well I've been playing around with putting in an X-Pipe then adding an H-pipe afterward. The xtra weight of an h-pipe will be insignificant. Will I see any gains, no.
> 
> My reasoning behind for doing this is for the sound. I'm just sort of trolling the net looking for help. Trying to put together a v6 exhaust that sounds good, which as most people know is almost impossible to do. So I want to try a few different things.


I believe the easy solution would be an "A" pipe...sounds silly, but I'm being serious. That would keep it compact and still give you the benefit of power and sound without two seperate structures. It would be essentially an "X" pipe with a crosstubing. Yea, I really just thought of that. Copyright of Eric L. Jones II :cool


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2008)

lol, almost like the O pipe


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> lol, almost like the O pipe


hahaha...yea...that would work too  lol


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

don't know about the O or A pipe, but an h pipe sounds perfect.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2008)

O Pipe (Single Exhaust) - $89.95 : KaleCoAuto, Hard to find automotive items!


----------



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

nice........O-pipe...... lol. 

I loved seeing that muffler-bearing advertised right next to it. lol. 

Now, who can show me how to change my blinker fluid, or a cam-kit for rotary engines.. lol.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Don't laugh too loud, some of the Dodge Stealth's have a sport and touring mode with the exhaust that opens and closes a valve in the pipe that uses 'muffler bearings'.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> O Pipe (Single Exhaust) - $89.95 : KaleCoAuto, Hard to find automotive items!


Foo!  Everybody knows the GTO has dual exhaust! You need the O pipe for duals. :cheers

O Pipe (Dual Exhaust) - $99.95 : KaleCoAuto, Hard to find automotive items!


----------



## RuSsMaN50 (Oct 27, 2008)

so can any one point me in the right direction of where to buy an "H" pipe thanks yall

ATL GOAT HERDER


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2008)

where do you live?


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

LOL at the O pipe haha

Boosted my mph from 19 to around 24 :willy: :lol:


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

RuSsMaN50 said:


> so can any one point me in the right direction of where to buy an "H" pipe thanks yall
> 
> ATL GOAT HERDER


You should be able to do it yourself or any local muffler shop. Design is simple and effective.


----------



## RuSsMaN50 (Oct 27, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> where do you live?



as my signature says Atlanta, GA

ATL GOAT HERDER


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2008)

I have one 05 pipe made up, but i need to test fit it on a car first, but i've had no luck doing so.

i'm 99% sure that there will be no problems, but i want to be 100% sure.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

*makes more sense now...*



RuSsMaN50 said:


> as my signature says Atlanta, GA
> 
> ATL GOAT HERDER


I had no idea the 'ALT' in your sig stood for Atlanta. :confused


----------



## theyellowjacket (Aug 5, 2009)

anyone have spintech with an x-pipe? If so does it sound exotic or italian?


Anyone have any videos of a spintech exhaust with an x-pipe?


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone ran a series of x-pipes.

The thinking here is that enough of them would negate the use for mufflers.

Just a thought.


----------



## Kirk rubin (Feb 24, 2009)

theyellowjacket said:


> anyone have spintech with an x-pipe? If so does it sound exotic or italian?
> 
> 
> Anyone have any videos of a spintech exhaust with an x-pipe?


Exotic, Italian? I guess you can say that!


----------



## jmclaughPA (Aug 31, 2010)

is there anywhere i could get an X-pipe that doesnt come in a package?? i love the sounds but idk where to get one...trying to find a cheap, well made one.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

This is what I have on the GTO with no issues:

magnaflow x pipe Magnaflow items - Get great deals on Parts Accessories items on eBay Motors!

the magnaflow x-pipe.

On the NSX I used a SS generic version that doesn't look as sexy, but is reliable and cheaper.

x pipe items - Get great deals on Parts Accessories items on eBay Motors!


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

GM4life said:


> What I gathered that the X-pipe has better scavageing than the H-pipe giving you alittle more horsepower. The x-pipe also has a more exotic sound and the h-pipe has a muscle car sound. And yes, it is put in place of the resonators on the 6.0 cars.


*Just remember this quote cause it is very will said!!!!!!!!!*:agree


----------



## gmantheman (Feb 20, 2011)

The GTO I bought has a catted x and it doesn't sound exotic at all. I guess L/T, spintech and ms3 cam helps with that.


----------



## roy (Jun 1, 2010)

*X to replace resonator*

Let me get this straight, are you guys talking about replacing the center muffler, with an X or H pipe? I do feel that single center muffler could very well be a bit of a bottle neck in the Goats exhaust system.
I did drop into a reliable exaust shop & asked about installing a generic X pipe to replace the center muffler, the owner told me that with LS series motors, in his expierence, allot of customers complained about a cruising speed drone in the pass. compartment. so, i'd certainly like to hear from anyone who has done this swap.
An example of X vs H, i was running an H pipe in my 62 Ford sm.block, which did help allot with exhaust tone for sure. But, with a trans install we had to go X pipe because of less room under her, the X pipe totally changed the sm.blocks sound, for the better tho, much like an overhead cammed mill, much more of an exotic sound


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

I have the Magnaflow X-pipe kit designed for the GTO.

It came with the GTO when I bought it with LTH and other goodies.

I dunno where this center muffler is exactly located, but my X-pipe is pretty much right below the tranny and there is no drone at all.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

Did the H pipe sound more like a chambered muffler as opposed to a straight through muffler?


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

gmantheman said:


> The GTO I bought has *a catted x* and it doesn't sound exotic at all. I guess L/T, spintech and ms3 cam helps with that.


:confused What?

It's not a catalytic converter...


----------



## gmantheman (Feb 20, 2011)

Poncho Dan said:


> :confused What?
> 
> It's not a catalytic converter...


The previous owner had hi-flow cats welded in.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Ok, so you've got cats in your midpipes then.


----------



## gmantheman (Feb 20, 2011)

Yep. The car would be insanely loud with an o/r set-up.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

gutted pipes can create drone since the gutted chamber is often larger volume than the in and out pipe diameter. Sound waves will reverb in there.

I get a similar effect with both the Aerochamber and Spiralflow chambered mufflers after the X-pipe.

Put the Magnaflow back on and it was all good.


----------

